# I love this



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope this link works - I could see Willow with a sign saying 'I s*** on the stairs'!!!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....0x480/1239951_516297971792835_627052586_n.jpg


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha I have seen a whole Facebook group of these, Dawn!

Willow totally needs one - jake could be sitting next to her with one saying "thank goodness we are not related."


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

perhaps that should be another fri night fun theme - our dogs wearing signs! they would probably just eat them though!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh yes! Will have to try and gt one over the next week  

Maybe Dudley's cold say "I ate my first sign. This one is my second."


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Hope this link works - I could see Willow with a sign saying 'I s*** on the stairs'!!!
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....0x480/1239951_516297971792835_627052586_n.jpg


Love this!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Hope this link works - I could see Willow with a sign saying 'I s*** on the stairs'!!!
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....0x480/1239951_516297971792835_627052586_n.jpg


I love the Willow one She will never live that down!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - that is great dawn, hopefully they're not limited to just one sign??
Ralph needs a whole billboard of signs.......
I swallow socks.
I kill wisteria plants
I chase lambs and sheep
I chew shoes, just one from each pair
I try and dig holes on the leather couch
I roll in the freshest stickiest fox poo I can find
......


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This made me laugh so much!! I think Seymour's would say..

'Chicken? What chicken?!' With the evidence around his face and him sitting next to what was meant to be my dinner but is now an empty plate! Cheeky little monkey!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

This week Tilly's would have said "I'm a big girl now - I know my way home"

Today, it says "I collect stones on the lounge carpet"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I knew Willow would be disgraced sooner rather than later lol xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I knew Willow would be disgraced sooner rather than later lol xx


No shame in her game. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi would have a sign that said "What?!?" And Beemer would have a sign that said "SHE did it!!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I feel a Friday fun post coming on  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Proper lol at this picture!!
Oh Donna - sweet sweet willow - she really does have a look that says, 
I don't know what all the hassle is about - everybody poops?!?! 
So what if I go on the stairs.....

She can come and poop on my stairs anytime


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant Picture of Willow, has she been good this weekend?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hahahaha oh Willow! Such an innocent face, you could get away with a whole lot worse...but I shouldn't tell you that! Haha x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Brilliant Picture of Willow, has she been good this weekend?


She has been so good. No slip ups in several days. She had her bath, brush and finish cut today. She was very good. Not sure how to deal with her bed head so I left it. 
I think I actually like her better a bit short. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha. When my eldest daughter was up at the beginning of September, she sent me a photo of barney with a notice say "I am an idiot dog who should not chew people's flip flops". I didn't have much sympathy because I've been telling her for years to put her shoes in the cloaks cupboard.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She has been so good. No slip ups in several days. She had her bath, brush and finish cut today. She was very good. Not sure how to deal with her bed head so I left it.
> I think I actually like her better a bit short.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in love with her bed head. I'm growing out these two to see which one gets closer to Willow's look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi's looks like a flat top pushed forward.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi's looks like a flat top pushed forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the signs Dawn 

Love the beautiful photos too of course 

xxx


----------

